# 10 year old green anole :(



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

my little green anole died today at the grand old age of 10.....she'll be missed  *sniff sniff*


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

aww sorry to hear that.
ten is a good age for an anole though isnt it?
never long enough though.

Hope your ok x


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah the usual age for an anole is around 3-4 years. she was my first reptile too, moved all over england with me :smile:
i've buried her under a tree in the garden.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

cool.
Well atleast she got to travel and live what I atleast hope, seemed liek a very long time for her.


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

RIP little lizard.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

she obviously enjoyed her life if she managed to live till 10.

R.I.P little lizzard!!!!

hope you are ok,

lee


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

sad i know but a tribute to good ownership well done,i wonder if thats a record
rip little anole


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

:smile: thanks. jinx said someone in america have lived till 14 so don't think it's a record, but bloody good going : victory:


----------



## michellexx (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG kate .. thought you would of told me!


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

thought i did, sorry :surrender:


----------



## michellexx (Jan 13, 2007)

Nope just about all the babies you keep finding lol
Sorry to hear about her anyway


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

nps she buried under the tree in the garden, will have to make her a headstone :smile:


----------



## michellexx (Jan 13, 2007)

the benefits of having your own little bussiness hey :smile::smile:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

lol :smile:


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

r.i.p little lady 

Sounded like she had a good life with you though!


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

rip ikkle lady
i hope my babz live long lyk that!


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

rip lil one


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## CoolWildChild3 (Oct 23, 2007)

awww, sorry to hear that.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you did an amazing job!! be proud of that...10 years!!...wow!!


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

HABU said:


> you did an amazing job!! be proud of that...10 years!!...wow!!


:smile: she was my little baby, got a few babies from her to : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

basky said:


> :smile: she was my little baby, got a few babies from her to : victory:


still, you had green anole keeping down pat!! bonifide expert...who else can keep one that long?


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

hehe:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, what was she like? Was she tame?


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah she was great, best lizard ive had....but dont tell the others :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Othnelia (Jul 21, 2007)

Fething well done! amazing lifespan that is. you must be sad but also so very proud

R.I.P


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks


----------

